# What is the best water bowl for English Mastiff?



## all4lexandriley (Jan 25, 2011)

Need suggestions for a good water bowl (preferably not the plug in kind due to chewing) for an English Mastiff & Bull Mastiff. We have an 8 month old English Mastiff and an 8 year old Bull Mastiff and they are blowing through their water like crazy! We have 4 regular dog water bowls, the raised metal kind, and are needing to fill them up at least 4-5 times a day. It's winter right now and I'm fearful when summer comes and they are drinking even more that they might run out of water.

Any suggestions what kind? Something that they can't knock over?
Thank you!


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

Dog-It Drinking Fountain Large 










Big MAX Ceramic Pet Drinking Fountain









Brake-Fast Dog Bowl Large Black 

Brake-fast® dog food bowl's patented design prevents your dog from bolting their food. The simple obstructions make dogs slow down to eat and agressive eaters will find the bowl (My FOOD!) sliding away. The simple obstructions make dogs slow down to eat. 

The above is more meant for food but still a cool bowl


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

My two boys go through a good amount of water as well, so I have bought a large stainless mixing bowl from a cookery store. It's really easy to build a stand for it: one piece of wood with a correct-sized hole in it on 2 pieces of wood of the desired height. The bowl cost me around 10$ CDN and holds several litres of water, and it is easy to clean. In the summer, I put ice cubes in their water so it doesn't get too warm.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

> I put ice cubes in their water so it doesn't get too warm.


Yea lela loves ice I often put it in her bowl as well. I threw up some complicated expensive bowls because they are some that I like lol but Mesh's suggestion is obviously more practical


----------



## all4lexandriley (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions!!! 

PS-anyone know why my pic is showing up when I post? when I go to my settings it shows my profile pic there...


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

amavanna said:


> Yea lela loves ice I often put it in her bowl as well. I threw up some complicated expensive bowls because they are some that I like lol but Mesh's suggestion is obviously more practical


My dogs love ice cubes, but Léon specially is addicted to them. He'll carry them around the house and drop them in...unexpected places... like the couch, shoes, people's laps, etc.


----------



## all4lexandriley (Jan 25, 2011)

nevermind about the picture question, I just realized I needed to add the pic as an avatar!!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

A horse water bucket. Holds lots of water and the deepness of it means less water splattered around.

I guess they could knock it over, but building a little frame would be easy enough or attaching it to a hook on the wall or fence like it's made to do for a horse anyway.


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

For my mastiff I have a big stainless steel bucket that I got at the pet food/feed store , my husband easily built a wood platform for it to raise it up. She drinks a ton too. 

I have one of those huge freeze proof buckets too for outside..the electric cord is wrapped in a flexible metal sheath so it doesn't get chewed. I'm sure a very determined or aggressive chewer may be able to still do some damage though?

In the warmer months we have one of those fountain ones for outside..hooks up to a hose , fresh water always available  In the summer , my kid's baby pool gets filled fresh each morning..so that is their water there for the day , they always chose the pool over the fountain


----------



## Monster Malak (Jan 18, 2011)

Love all the BIG DOGS!!!!!!!!







I am a country boy, so keep their water outside. For my Malakli, A FIVE GALLON BUCKET always works well. Can't stand the drippy mouth in the house. Then again, they also like to go to the creek to drink,,,,,, or lay down  Again love the pictures!!!


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

^ Holy cow your Mastiff is big!!! 

How big is he? Guess everything is bigger in Texas 

He is beautiful and looks very healthy.


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753817&lmdn=Category\

I have the Medium one of these for Puck and the two cats. The Large one holds 5 gallons so that should work for you I think.


----------



## Monster Malak (Jan 18, 2011)

He is a Malakli. The genetic leftovers from the Babylonian war dogs. Bred to take a man off a horse in battle, and had to kill a lion before could be bred. Used to guard livestock, businesses, and families in Turkey. 
This Male is 38inches tall, and 220 pounds at a conditioned weight. Not mine ;( But have his son and neice. Hoping they get as big. This dog runs at 32mph, pulls a 10,500 pound tractor to exercise. Runs 2-6 miles a day. A GLADIATOR ability. Could kill a mountian lion,,,,but I doubt a African Lion as they claim.


----------



## all4lexandriley (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice everyone, this is extremely helpful!!!


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

I used a bucket like i use for horse stalls lol


----------



## all4lexandriley (Jan 25, 2011)

I just went to our local feed store and bought a galvanized steel mini (only 5 gallon) horse trough. It works perfect, we came home from work and there was a ton of water left!!!


----------



## catmcclaughry (Jul 17, 2021)

all4lexandriley said:


> Need suggestions for a good water bowl (preferably not the plug in kind due to chewing) for an English Mastiff & Bull Mastiff. We have an 8 month old English Mastiff and an 8 year old Bull Mastiff and they are blowing through their water like crazy! We have 4 regular dog water bowls, the raised metal kind, and are needing to fill them up at least 4-5 times a day. It's winter right now and I'm fearful when summer comes and they are drinking even more that they might run out of water.
> 
> Any suggestions what kind? Something that they can't knock over?
> Thank you!


I went to Tractor Supply and got a large flat bottomed stainless steel bowl. It holds approx 5 gallons but for my 1 Mastiff I fill it 1/2 full which keeps most of the slobber in the bowl and each day there is always some water left. Dump it outside at night because the slobber left in the bowl will slow the drain (ask me how I know) and give it a quick wash and refill


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This post is a decade old and the original poster hasn't been active here in about as long, so I'm closing it to further replies. Do feel free to join in any of our current discussions, or start a thread of your own!


----------

